# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آینده شغلی بانک چطوره؟

## نیلا_بانو

من رشتم تجربی هست و میخوام برم رشته حسابداری 402 کنکور دارم.
و هدفم کار در بانک هست
ولی نگرانیم بابت آینده شغلی بانک هست.چون من پارتی ندارم و تا اونجایی که میدونم از طریق آزمون شانس زیادی برای استخدام ندارم.
اگه واقعا ریسکش زیاده یکی از رشته های پیرا پزشکی میرم
میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## -ftme

قبل از هرچیز باید بدونی رشته حسابداری و رشته مدیریت مالی به کار در بانک ختم نمیشن و علاوه بر اینکه بازار کار خوبی دارن، آینده شغلی خیلی خوبی هم دارن(بستگی ب شرکت و سمتی که توش فعالیت میکنید داره)

حالا اگه کماکان اصرار داری بری بانک.. باید بهت بگم هرچقدر هم پارتی بازی کنن و پارتی بازی باشه نمیتونن کسی که از همه بهتره رو از میدون به در کنن.. شما اگه خیلی خیلی خوب و عالی باشی خود اساتید دانشگاهتون هم میان براتون پارتی میشن..

ولی اگه اونقدری به مسئله پارتی بازی معتقدی که فک میکنی اصلا نمیشه.. باید بهت بگم رشته های پیراپزشکی هم آزمون استخدامی دارن.. پس اینجا هم نمیشه..

علاقه ات رو به هیچ دلیلی رها نکن

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

اصلا رو بانک حساب نکن. اولا هزارتا شرط سنی و معدل و غیره میذارن که نتونی شرکت کنی بعد هم اگه شرکت کنی اصلا شفاف نیست. بدون هیچ دلیلی ردت میکنن. خودم پارسال آزمونش رو عالی دادم. شرط معدلش ۱۶ به بالا بود. من ۱۵.۸۶ بودم. ولی آشنا داشتم گفتم این چند صدم رو برات درست میکنم. ولی نتیجه اومد بدون ذکر هیچ دلیلی گفت پذیرفته نشدید. بعد هم کارش خیلی بده و روزمره است و فرصت نفس کشیدن نداری. پیراپزشکی قابل مقایسه نیست با بانک. خیلی بهتره

----------


## مالفیسنت

سلام از بین اقوام نزدیک چند نفر هستن ک حسابداری خوندن (دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد هم بینشون بود ) و از _زیر صفر_ خودشونو به بهترین موقعیت های شغلی رسوندن(همونطور ک اشاره کردند حسابداری محدود به کار بانک نمیشع)
اگر این رشته انتخابت شد به ترید هم فکر کن در کنارش ...

----------


## نیلا_بانو

نه من چون اطرافیانم کسی توی بانک نیست طبق نظراتی که توی سایت ها خوندم گفتم پارتی...
میدونی برای من ریسکش زیاده بنا به دلایلی باید از شهر خودم برم  و اگه بعد دانشگاه نتونم کار پیدا کنم باید برگردم و این خیلی بده.
بخاطر همین میترسم
با اینکه علاقه دارم به کار توی بانک ولی دارم هدفم رو بر اساس آینده شغلی رشته انتخاب میکنم. 
البته بگم اکثر شغل هارو دوست دارم اینطور نیست که بدون علاقه انتخاب کنم.

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> اصلا رو بانک حساب نکن. اولا هزارتا شرط سنی و معدل و غیره میذارن که نتونی شرکت کنی بعد هم اگه شرکت کنی اصلا شفاف نیست. بدون هیچ دلیلی ردت میکنن. خودم پارسال آزمونش رو عالی دادم. شرط معدلش ۱۶ به بالا بود. من ۱۵.۸۶ بودم. ولی آشنا داشتم گفتم این چند صدم رو برات درست میکنم. ولی نتیجه اومد بدون ذکر هیچ دلیلی گفت پذیرفته نشدید. بعد هم کارش خیلی بده و روزمره است و فرصت نفس کشیدن نداری. پیراپزشکی قابل مقایسه نیست با بانک. خیلی بهتره


خیلی ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون
میتونم بپرسم از چه نظر پیراپزشکی ها بهترن
اتفاقا من شخصیتم جوری هست که دوست دارم همه چیز روی نظم و قاعده خاصی پیش بره و با روزمرگی مشکلی ندارم.
یکی از مشکلاتی که با پیراپزشکی ها مثلا پرستاری دارم شیفت های اونه
اینکه یه بار صبحه یه بار شبه و تعطیلی های رسمی و مشخصی که نداره و و و...

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> سلام از بین اقوام نزدیک چند نفر هستن ک حسابداری خوندن (دانشگاه پیام نور و آزاد هم بینشون بود ) و از _زیر صفر_ خودشونو به بهترین موقعیت های شغلی رسوندن(همونطور ک اشاره کردند حسابداری محدود به کار بانک نمیشع)
> اگر این رشته انتخابت شد به ترید هم فکر کن در کنارش ...


ممنونم درسته حرفتون
اما من فقط بخاطر بانک تصمیم  گرفتم این رشته رو انتخاب کنم در واقع علاقه ای ندارم به بقیه موقعیت های شغلیش.

----------


## thanks god

توصیه اکید من به شما اینه که بعد از کنکور و مشخص شدن نتایج این سوال رو بپرسید تا بهتر بتونیم راهنماییتون کنیم

 اما ب نظرم پیراپزشکی گزینه بهتریه

پیراپزشکی مزایای بسیار زیادی نسبت به حسابداری و مدیریت داره

مدرک رشته های پیراپزشکی بسیار معتبر تر و بهتر از مدارک رشته های وزارت علومه ، رشته حسابداری اشباع شده و هر دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نوری بدون کنکور پذیرش داره ، هرچند برای تحصیل در سراسری هم آنچنان رتبه شاخی نمیخواد

طرح رشته های وزارت بهداشت هم مزیت خاص خودش رو داره که هیچ یک از رشته های وزارت علوم این مورد رو نداره

ب نظرم من کار تو بانک آنچنان جذابیتی نداره و بهترین گزینه انتخاب رشته های پیراپزشکیه که بازارکار تضمین شده و بسیار بهتری دارن ، هرچند همه پیراپزشکی ها مثل هم نیستن و همه چیز به رتبه شما بستگی داره.

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> توصیه اکید من به شما اینه که بعد از کنکور و مشخص شدن نتایج این سوال رو بپرسید تا بهتر بتونیم راهنماییتون کنیم
> 
>  اما ب نظرم پیراپزشکی گزینه بهتریه
> 
> پیراپزشکی مزایای بسیار زیادی نسبت به حسابداری و مدیریت داره
> 
> مدرک رشته های پیراپزشکی بسیار معتبر تر و بهتر از مدارک رشته های وزارت علومه ، رشته حسابداری اشباع شده و هر دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نوری بدون کنکور پذیرش داره ، هرچند برای تحصیل در سراسری هم آنچنان رتبه شاخی نمیخواد
> 
> طرح رشته های وزارت بهداشت هم مزیت خاص خودش رو داره که هیچ یک از رشته های وزارت علوم این مورد رو نداره
> ...


بله منطقیه کاملا موافقم
به نظر شما کدوم رشته پیراپزشکی بهتره
غیر از پرستاری

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


توصیه اکید من به شما اینه که بعد از کنکور و مشخص شدن نتایج این سوال رو بپرسید تا بهتر بتونیم راهنماییتون کنیم

 اما ب نظرم پیراپزشکی گزینه بهتریه

پیراپزشکی مزایای بسیار زیادی نسبت به حسابداری و مدیریت داره

مدرک رشته های پیراپزشکی بسیار معتبر تر و بهتر از مدارک رشته های وزارت علومه ، رشته حسابداری اشباع شده و هر دانشگاه آزاد و پیام نوری بدون کنکور پذیرش داره ، هرچند برای تحصیل در سراسری هم آنچنان رتبه شاخی نمیخواد

طرح رشته های وزارت بهداشت هم مزیت خاص خودش رو داره که هیچ یک از رشته های وزارت علوم این مورد رو نداره

ب نظرم من کار تو بانک آنچنان جذابیتی نداره و بهترین گزینه انتخاب رشته های پیراپزشکیه که بازارکار تضمین شده و بسیار بهتری دارن ، هرچند همه پیراپزشکی ها مثل هم نیستن و همه چیز به رتبه شما بستگی داره.


از لحاظ اشباع میتونم بگم که نیست
دوستم با مدرک فنی حسابداری بی سابقه استخدام شده با حقوق 8تومن و کلا اطرافیانم که خوندن بیکار نیستن حتی با کاردانی
ولی کارش سخته روزای تعطیلم باید بری*

----------


## سروشی

> من رشتم تجربی هست و میخوام برم رشته حسابداری 402 کنکور دارم.
> و هدفم کار در بانک هست
> ولی نگرانیم بابت آینده شغلی بانک هست.چون من پارتی ندارم و تا اونجایی که میدونم از طریق آزمون شانس زیادی برای استخدام ندارم.
> اگه واقعا ریسکش زیاده یکی از رشته های پیرا پزشکی میرم
> میخواستم بدونم نظر شما چیه؟


سلام

والا من خیلی درگیر کنکور هستم و اصلا وقت اومدن به سایت رو نداشتم ولی تا پیام شما رو دیدم گفتم چند مورد رو توضیح مختصری بدم.

ببینید کار بانک (خانواده خودم بانکی هستند) کار خیلی خوبیه کار خیلی سختیه. بستگی به سمت شما در بانک داره.

مثلا یکی معاون می شه یکی رئیس می شه یکی پاسخگو یکی حسابدار یکی واحد ارزی و .... هر کدوم ویژگی و معایبی داره.

پارتی نقش پر رنگی داره این قبول ولی اگر شما کارت درست باشه خیلی گیر نباش رو این موضوعات.

حالا شما حسابداری بخونید برای یه شرکت خصوصی کار کنید بهتره.

الان دختر عمه من حسابداری پیام نور یه شهرستان خیلی کم برخوردار کارشناسی شو گرفت. تو شهر خودشون یه سال حسابدار یه کارخونه شد بعد اومد تهران حسابدار یه شرکت موبایل و کامپیوتر شد الان حسابدار یه شرکت وابسته به برج میلاد هست. پارتی هم نداشت. فقط چون کارش خوب بود خصوصا با نرم افزارها و قوانین آشنا بود الان ماهی 21 تومن حقوق می گیره.

پس خیلی درگیر بانک نباشید که اسیر هم بشید.

اگر سوال خاصی دارید خصوصی یا همینجا بپرسید بخاطر شما به سایت سر می زنم. امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> سلام
> 
> والا من خیلی درگیر کنکور هستم و اصلا وقت اومدن به سایت رو نداشتم ولی تا پیام شما رو دیدم گفتم چند مورد رو توضیح مختصری بدم.
> 
> ببینید کار بانک (خانواده خودم بانکی هستند) کار خیلی خوبیه کار خیلی سختیه. بستگی به سمت شما در بانک داره.
> 
> مثلا یکی معاون می شه یکی رئیس می شه یکی پاسخگو یکی حسابدار یکی واحد ارزی و .... هر کدوم ویژگی و معایبی داره.
> 
> پارتی نقش پر رنگی داره این قبول ولی اگر شما کارت درست باشه خیلی گیر نباش رو این موضوعات.
> ...


خیلی ممنونم ازت
من واقعا سردرگمم یعنی هیچ رشته ای نیست که واقعا بهش علاقه داشته باشم که بگم اوکی من این رشته رو میرم ریسکش هم می پذیرم
این بی هدفیم واقعا داره به کنکورم ضربه میزنه
اکثر رشته رو هارو هم دوست دارم یعنی باهاشون مشکلی ندارم.
اصلا نمیدونم میخوام چیکار کنم.

----------


## thanks god

> بله منطقیه کاملا موافقم
> به نظر شما کدوم رشته پیراپزشکی بهتره
> غیر از پرستاری


ب نظرم همشون خوبن اما اینا بهترن :

شنوایی سنجی ، بینایی سنجی ، اتاق عمل ، هوشبری ، فیزیوتراپی ، رادیولوژی ، رادیوتراپی ، علوم آزمایشگاهی و مامایی

ب نظرم خودتون هم درمورد همه رشته های پیراپزشکی تحقیق کنید و ببینید کدوم برای شما مناسب تره

----------


## thanks god

> *
> 
> از لحاظ اشباع میتونم بگم که نیست
> دوستم با مدرک فنی حسابداری بی سابقه استخدام شده با حقوق 8تومن و کلا اطرافیانم که خوندن بیکار نیستن حتی با کاردانی
> ولی کارش سخته روزای تعطیلم باید بری*


نمیدونم والا من قبل از انتخاب رشتم با وسواس بسیار زیاد درمورد حسابداری و مدیریت تحقیق کردم ، بازارکارش خوبه اما نه در حد رشته های پیراپزشکی

ضمنا صحبت های یکی از اساتید دانشگاه رشته حسابداری رو تو آپارات دیدم که میگفت به احتمال بسیار زیاد این شغل در چند سال آینده جای خودش رو به هوش مصنوعی میده ، خودمم راجع بهش تحقیق کردم تو سایت های معتبر و گفتن با تخمین 50 درصد این شغل جای خودش رو به هوش مصنوعی میده و از مشاغل پرریسک به حساب میاد ، اما این تخمین برای رشته های پیراپزشکی و آموزشی نزدیک 7 درصد بود.

اما ب نظرم در بین رشته های وزارت علوم ، حسابداری ، مدیریت و مهندسی کامپیوتر از بقیه بهترن و بازارکار بهتری دارن.

----------


## سروشی

> خیلی ممنونم ازت
> من واقعا سردرگمم یعنی هیچ رشته ای نیست که واقعا بهش علاقه داشته باشم که بگم اوکی من این رشته رو میرم ریسکش هم می پذیرم
> این بی هدفیم واقعا داره به کنکورم ضربه میزنه
> اکثر رشته رو هارو هم دوست دارم یعنی باهاشون مشکلی ندارم.
> اصلا نمیدونم میخوام چیکار کنم.


سلام مجدد

خواهش می کنم و سلامت باشید

سرگذشت من رو در یکی دو تاپیکی که دارم بخونید و ببینید منم مثل شما بودم یعنی هدف نداشتم و این بی هدفی 14 سالی ادامه داشت و البته خب یه سری مشکلات.

این بی هدفی برای شما هم خیلی خطرناکه. یهو به خودتون میاید و می بینید کلی زمان از دست دادید.

من این وسط زیاد از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدم و یه کلیتی از اکثر شغل ها دارم.

روحیات و خواسته ها و توقعات و میزان وقت و تلاشی که می تونید بکنید و علاقه هاتون رو بگید بهتون پیشنهاد شغل و رشته بدم.

اگر هم خواستید بهم خصوصی پیام بدید یه مشاور خوب دارم البته نیازی ندارید اگر مثل من بیشتر دنبال انگیزه باشید بدردتون می خوره و برنامه و ....

من احساس می کنم با این توضیحاتی که دادید آدم گوشه گیری باشید و با افراد زیادی در تماس نبوده باشید وگرنه نمی شه به هیچ رشته ای بی علاقه باشید.

کلا نمی خوام مثل این کتاب های انگیزشی با شما صحبت کنم ولی اگر برای خودتون هدف و تصمیم نداشته باشید دیگران برای شما هدف تعیین می کنن و تصمیم می گیرن.

شاید باور نکنید ولی دختری 30 ساله می شناسم که با رشته ساده مدیریت (گرایش فکر کنم صنعتی یا یه همچین چیزی) همین الان بدون اینکه ازدواج کنه 2 واحد خانه مسکونی تو تهران خریده. از اون طرف دوستی دارم با 7 مدرک دانشگاهی !!!! 4 لیسانس و 3 ارشد (بیشتر در زمینه معماری و عمران و.....) پسر هست و 43 ساله و مجرد. ماهی 1 میلیون هم درآمد نداره.

خانم نیلا زندگی رو جدی بگیرید که یهو مثل من دیر به خودتون نیاید. آدم هرچی سنش بالا بره سنگین تر می شه. یعنی درس خوندن سخت تر می شه. هیچ ایرادی نداره با خانواده تون مثلا یه روز یه دیدار با یه مهندس کامپیوتر داشته باشید یه روز دیدار با یه حسابدار و وکیل و معمار و .... داشته باشید. برید از نزدیک با مشاغل آشنا بشید. درآمدها رو درنظر بگیرید. ریسک ها. مسئولیت ها و علاقه خودبخود پیدا می شه. شما یا محدود هستید یا محدودتون کردن یا خودتون خودتون رو محدود کردید.

چیزی از من به دل نگیرید که فقط حقیقت رو گفتم و بس. یه تغییر اساسی کنید.

اگر خواستید منم اینجا سر می زنم سوالی و ... بود بفرمایید.

----------


## نیلا_بانو

> سلام مجدد
> 
> خواهش می کنم و سلامت باشید
> 
> سرگذشت من رو در یکی دو تاپیکی که دارم بخونید و ببینید منم مثل شما بودم یعنی هدف نداشتم و این بی هدفی 14 سالی ادامه داشت و البته خب یه سری مشکلات.
> 
> این بی هدفی برای شما هم خیلی خطرناکه. یهو به خودتون میاید و می بینید کلی زمان از دست دادید.
> 
> من این وسط زیاد از این شاخه به اون شاخه پریدم و یه کلیتی از اکثر شغل ها دارم.
> ...


خیلی متشکرم ازتون 
ببخشید دیر پاسخ دادم خیلی سرم شلوغ بود
داشتم به این فکر میکردم که نظری که درمورد من نوشتید چقدر درسته و من تا الان از این زاویه بهش نگاه نکرده بودم.
راستش با اینکه میدونم اشتباهه اما تصمیم گرفتم بخونم تا بعد کنکور رتبم که مشخص شد ببینم چه رشته هایی میتونم برم و بعد درمودشون تحقیق کنم و یه رشته انتخاب کنم.
من خیلی امیدی هم ندارم که رتبم خوب بشه اما خب...

----------

